# private browsing mode and keylogger



## Tiberius (Mar 22, 2012)

I would be grateful if someone computer techie can give me some info.

OH gave me the admin password, but I just checked the history and he has inquired about installing private browsing mode.
I suspect this is to watch websites in private but I also suspect he thinks if I insatall a keylogger he is safe.
I am not a computer person at all and I will not be able to install a keylogger as I can not go round Norton security.
So, would a keylogger pick up websites watched in private browsing mode?
Thanks


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

Tiberius said:


> I would be grateful if someone computer techie can give me some info.
> 
> OH gave me the admin password, but I just checked the history and he has inquired about installing private browsing mode.
> I suspect this is to watch websites in private but I also suspect he thinks if I insatall a keylogger he is safe.
> ...


Yes, most of the keyloggers are able to pick up the websites history, like Micro keylogger here.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I downloaded a free keylogger a while ago and it recorded any private browsing.

I saw everything he looked at and every word he typed.
He was clean as a whistle.

I was really worried about downloading some nasty virus or the like but the PC was fine.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

hadesl said:


> That will be the best result. You have a good man.


It was amazing. Each time I checked it my heart would beat really fast and I'd feel so anxious.

It gave me peace of mind and has helped me move on.


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for your replies


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

If you're having tech problems with antivirus and a software keylogger then get a hardware keylogger that goes into the keyboard


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

hardware keylogger?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> If you're having tech problems with antivirus and a software keylogger then get a hardware keylogger that goes into the keyboard


That's almost useless now unless you want to scrub for passwords. Since you can go to sites with minimal key presses (sometimes none at all).

Hardware loggers are good for two things only IMO: scrubbing for passwords and looking at written emails.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

COguy said:


> That's almost useless now unless you want to scrub for passwords. Since you can go to sites with minimal key presses (sometimes none at all).
> 
> Hardware loggers are good for two things only IMO: scrubbing for passwords and looking at written emails.


but if a person is trying to keep quiet about what sites they visit they will not have them bookmarked and will have to type them into the browser during the private mode


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

How tech savvy is your husband? You can disable inprivate browsing on your computer if you want to. I should have written down the process when I did it because I did have to do a little digging to figure it out. I consider inprivate browsing another tech development being used for evil rather than good the vast majority of the time.

But, desktopshark screenshots of the stuff he looked at in inprivatebrowsing mode. Otherwise I never would have known.

If you need me to look it up again, I can do that.


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> hardware keylogger?


you can get info about hardware keylogger here: Hardware Keylogger -PS2 USB Keylogger


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

COguy said:


> That's almost useless now unless you want to scrub for passwords. Since you can go to sites with minimal key presses (sometimes none at all).
> 
> Hardware loggers are good for two things only IMO: scrubbing for passwords and looking at written emails.


If you are for home security use, a software keylogger is enough, you can choose a stable and invisible keylogger and it is much cheaper.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

You get to see everything with the keylogger, sometimes I even felt like it was a real window into the thought process as you read the edits of what they write.

by the way, never let them know how you know what you know. It's best if you don't even let on exactly what you know, but corner them into confessing with your questions.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Most good keyloggers will take screen shots as well as record key strokes and website history. You may have to make an exception in your anti-virus software to get them going.


----------



## justforfun1222 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't understand why anyone would want to be with someone that they felt they had to spy on.. the way I see it is if he can find someone better than me I wish him luck, I just cannot waste my precious time worrying about what he is doing online.. I make him empty his own pockets before I wash his clothes, so if there was anything I would not find it, I never check his phone, or his wallet. Even if I suspected him of something I would not do it.. I know that sounds kinda mean.. and I am not trying to put anyone down for what they do or don't do.. it is just the way I feel about all of it!


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

justforfun1222 said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to be with someone that they felt they had to spy on.. the way I see it is if he can find someone better than me I wish him luck, I just cannot waste my precious time worrying about what he is doing online.. I make him empty his own pockets before I wash his clothes, so if there was anything I would not find it, I never check his phone, or his wallet. Even if I suspected him of something I would not do it.. I know that sounds kinda mean.. and I am not trying to put anyone down for what they do or don't do.. it is just the way I feel about all of it!


Well, for some, I imagine it's to confirm what they suspect. For me, cheating would always be a deal breaker, but I'd want absolute proof before pulling the plug on the relationship.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

henson said:


> If you are for home security use, a software keylogger is enough, you can choose a stable and invisible keylogger and it is much cheaper.


SpectorSoft takes screenshots as often as you instruct it to, so you can not only use the key logger to get passwords, you can see actual images that were browsed. 

You do have to be careful on memory, though, if the computer is used a lot and you won't have a chance to delete those memory-intensive files with some regularity, so I'd recommend setting it to 2 minutes apart.


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

sileme said:


> Do not use keyloggers unless you own the target pc.


You are right.


----------



## Sussieq (Apr 6, 2013)

waiwera said:


> It was amazing. Each time I checked it my heart would beat really fast and I'd feel so anxious.
> 
> It gave me peace of mind and has helped me move on.


So, did it make you feel good when you did this? My conscience would eat me up if I did this to anyone.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Tiberius said:


> I would be grateful if someone computer techie can give me some info.
> 
> OH gave me the admin password, but I just checked the history and he has inquired about installing private browsing mode.
> I suspect this is to watch websites in private but I also suspect he thinks if I insatall a keylogger he is safe.
> ...


Private browsing modes will have zero effect on a keylogger.

Using a keylogger on your spouse is a felony in many states of the U.S. *It doesn't matter who owns the PC.* Don't do it casually.


----------



## Sussieq (Apr 6, 2013)

justforfun1222 said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to be with someone that they felt they had to spy on.. the way I see it is if he can find someone better than me I wish him luck, I just cannot waste my precious time worrying about what he is doing online.. I make him empty his own pockets before I wash his clothes, so if there was anything I would not find it, I never check his phone, or his wallet. Even if I suspected him of something I would not do it.. I know that sounds kinda mean.. and I am not trying to put anyone down for what they do or don't do.. it is just the way I feel about all of it!


I agree with you 100%. When you are secure within yourself, and your relationship you won't stoop to snooping. I'm definitely not interested in what my husband is doing when he's on the internet. But apparently it's something that plenty of people do.


----------



## whataboutthis? (Apr 5, 2013)

justforfun1222 said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to be with someone that they felt they had to spy on.. the way I see it is if he can find someone better than me I wish him luck, I just cannot waste my precious time worrying about what he is doing online.. I make him empty his own pockets before I wash his clothes, so if there was anything I would not find it, I never check his phone, or his wallet. Even if I suspected him of something I would not do it.. I know that sounds kinda mean.. and I am not trying to put anyone down for what they do or don't do.. it is just the way I feel about all of it!


:iagree:

I have been married for almost 9 years. The first 8 he had passwords on his computer and phone. I didn't care to look at his stuff and had no reason to distrust him so I thought, "whatever". Then I found a charge for a gift on our credit card statement. It was a valentines gift (Vermont Teddy Bear) that I never received. That made me go "hmmm". Four years later I found charges to ****** ******* adult dating site and escort contacts. I have left. For the reasons you state above. I simply do not want to spend the rest of my life spying on my husband. It's not who I am and I refuse to babysit a man who supposedly loves me. With that said I understand the need for closure. It's tough to walk away. I'd like more data to know I'm doing the right thing. But then again, it really doesn't matter. Because as I said, I don't want to live my life with a suspicious mind. That's not living.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

All you have to do in order to install a key logger with norton is to disable spyware in norton settings.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

whataboutthis? said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I have been married for almost 9 years. The first 8 he had passwords on his computer and phone. I didn't care to look at his stuff and had no reason to distrust him so I thought, "whatever". Then I found a charge for a gift on our credit card statement. It was a valentines gift (Vermont Teddy Bear) that I never received. That made me go "hmmm". Four years later I found charges to ****** ******* adult dating site and escort contacts. I have left. For the reasons you state above. I simply do not want to spend the rest of my life spying on my husband. It's not who I am and I refuse to babysit a man who supposedly loves me. With that said I understand the need for closure. It's tough to walk away. I'd like more data to know I'm doing the right thing. But then again, it really doesn't matter. Because as I said, I don't want to live my life with a suspicious mind. That's not living.


Interesting that it wasn't until AFTER you found the suspicious charges & the adult websites that you realized your husband was cheating.
Being alert to your SO's behavior doesn't guarantee that they won't stray, but it sure as hell won't leave you in the dark for years to come.

I love my husband, but never in a million years would I ever say that he or any other person wouldn't cheat with 100% certainty. 
The only person I can say with absolute certainty who wouldn't cheat is myself, because I can't know what anyone else will or won't do.
Sure I would love to think that my husband wouldn't cheat, but I'm also realistic, not cynical, just realistic.
And the minute I start to think "oh, he's one of the good ones, he won't ever cheat" is the minute I need to have my head examined.
Trusting doesn't mean being blind.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Hire a PI if you really need to calm your insecurities. If you can't afford one simply chuck a cheap smart phone in a hidden compartment of the car and use tracking apps to map the locations visited. Some apps even let you setup a "geofence" and email you the precise location. Just do a google search on how to do this. I don't want to give you specifics and have it come haunt me later. 

This way you have some plausible deniability as you "forgot" your phone in the car and never found it, darn phones! Cheaters use computers and technology to find and setup encounters. Its the actual encounter you want to catch, who cares about pics on phone! A GPS device on the vehicle will track the stops and you can then retrace his/her steps and find the pattern. Once you have confirmed any EA or PA then do yourself a favor and divorce.


----------

